# Heavy Muscle Radio with Scott Connelly, Tres Bennett and Quincy Taylor: 04-20-09



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Heavy Muscle Radio with Scott Connelly, Tres Bennett and Quincy Taylor: 04-20-09 by Dave Palumbo HEAVY MUSCLE RADIO! Tres Bennett calls in to break down this past weekend’s Europa Show of Champions in Orlando, FL. Find out how close it was between Troy Alves and Hide Yamagishi. And find out exactly how Tres’ wife Shannon [...]

*Read More...*


----------

